
Google, Facebook Reflect Tech Dismay on Trump Immigration Order - xacaxulu
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-01-28/google-facebook-reflect-tech-dismay-on-trump-immigration-order?cmpid=linkedin.bbiz
======
pitaj
One thing I've been wondering with regards to this order is this: How is this
possibly constitutional as an executive order?

~~~
tristanj
Trump is citing a 1952 law (passed by Congress) that allows the president to
suspend entry of aliens.

[https://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/8/1182](https://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/8/1182)

(f) Suspension of entry or imposition of restrictions by President

Whenever the President finds that the entry of any aliens or of any class of
aliens into the United States would be detrimental to the interests of the
United States, he may by proclamation, and for such period as he shall deem
necessary, suspend the entry of all aliens or any class of aliens as
immigrants or nonimmigrants, or impose on the entry of aliens any restrictions
he may deem to be appropriate. Whenever the Attorney General finds that a
commercial airline has failed to comply with regulations of the Attorney
General relating to requirements of airlines for the detection of fraudulent
documents used by passengers traveling to the United States (including the
training of personnel in such detection), the Attorney General may suspend the
entry of some or all aliens transported to the United States by such airline.

------
abrax3141
I looks like someone at google has hacked the google news twitter feed so that
it is prioritizing only trump's 2014 tweet asking if a president can be
impeached for gross incompetence!!

